# General Business Category > Business Finance Forum >  THE CAUSE OF FUEL INCREASE

## young

Nobody ever asks the question and looks deep into the root of the increases.

Most of us have forgotten about the invasion of Iraq and the real reason why it happend.

1. America had a huge debt to pay well before the invasion - they were owing trillions to the world banks.
2. They masterminded the whole 911 attacks on the World Trade Centre - which gave them good reason to police the world. (yes 911 was an inside job) 
2. They invade Iraq (the invasion itself costed many American and Iraqi lives and loads of money - as one can imagine).  The used "weapons of mass destruction" as an excuse to invade.  Those weapons are not found yet.
3. They now have 100% SHARE OF THE OIL - which was the main reason they invaded. 

4. WE PAY THE PRICE THEY DEMAND - we all working hard for the American govenment so that the can continue with world domination

----------


## duncan drennan

Nah, I don't think so. It really all goes back to the basic economics of supply and demand. Demand is growing, supply is not. The result? Rising oil prices.

----------


## Dave A

Looks like a good storyline for a movie, though  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debbiedle

Wee uullll  :Hmmm:   Crazy as this theory seems, George Bush has not endeared himself to the members of OPEC.  Hence with supply and demand, OPEC are simply keeping the supply small and have no incentive to co-operate with the world markets.  ALSO.... I believe that the UK for example taxes a barrel of oil at 110% - so if it costs R500 to produce and deliver, it is taxed R550-00 making the cost to the refinery R1050 per barrel!  Personally if I were an OPEC member I too might have a really shitty attitude!

Anybody?.....

----------


## Dave A

At this point, I'd like to point out that there is already a movie linking Bush & Co. with the oil industry in the middle east.

But I'm missing some links in young's plot, which is fine in movies but worries me in real life.

How does rising oil prices help America achieve world domination?

----------


## Debbiedle

Simply for fun and because it gives us a break from the ZA problems......and because I am a frustrated script writer, subjected to daily doses of crappy TV viewing......may I play devil's advocate and suggest that the world domination could come when and if the rest of the world "run out" of oil?  As the world's biggest gas guzzling economy the USA may be tempted to help themselves first...then the rest of the poor minions will pay top dollar for their fuel and that leaves them (the baddies in America) dominant??!!

----------


## Dave A

My shot on that is that as the biggest gas guzzlers, it's in the US interests to keep prices down.

----------


## young

Hi Dave - thanks for the reply 
How does rising oil prices help America achieve world domination?
As mentioned they are in debt. We never saw such increases when the oil belonged to the Iraqis. - they also using a stratey by increasing it every month ......im sure the entire country will be up in arms if their was a R10 increase all of a suden...  slow dosages ........as compared to ONE huge increase.

thanks Debbie
Lets asks ourselves - why doesnt America remove the Mugabe regime like how they "saved" Iraq or invade Zim - WHY? -- you guessed right !! - No oil there. They rather show the world that they are "caring" by sending food aid to Zim or and China.....but never think of removing Mug.  

Invation cost money and time - I think they have theie eyes on Iran or Syria

----------


## young

Hi Dave - thanks for the reply 
How does rising oil prices help America achieve world domination?
As mentioned they are in debt. We never saw such increases when the oil belonged to the Iraqis. - they also using a stratey by increasing it every month ......im sure the entire country will be up in arms if their was a R10 increase all of a suden... slow dosages ........as compared to ONE huge increase.

----------


## SilverNodashi

This does sound like a good reason for the constant oil, and hence fuel prices worldwide. We're not the only ones experiencing this "phenomena", but we feel it hardest, cause we only see the prices in our own country. World domination has always been part of most country's "bigger pictures". How they try and accomplish it changes the whole time, with new leaders coming on board, and old ones retiring

----------


## Graeme

Let it not be forgotten that the USA has truly enormous reserves of oil sloshing around beneath the ocean off their eastern coast, but are presently not allowed to access it because of environmental legislation.  But let the USA be backed into a corner and the environmental legislation will be overturned right smartly.  Let it not be forgotten either that the shortage in the USA is really one of distillates, not crude.  They havn't built a new refinery in the USA since 1970!

----------


## Margaret D

I get the America World Domination Theory... I wonder if Obama will make a difference??

----------


## Dave A

I suppose we could foil their dastardly plot by using less fuel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

But then they'll probably go for plan B

----------


## meakin

Dave A, there is a serious suggestion doing the land tax rounds that in exceptional times [as now with oil prices] the UN should be empowered to collect royalties from all unused oil  deposits so that owners cannot hoard reserves.  I cannot remember the source of this.  I find it difficult to imagine that tax collectors will get very far into Saudi Arabia! Regards, Peter

----------


## duncan drennan

> .. the UN should be empowered to collect royalties from all unused oil  deposits so that owners cannot hoard reserves.


I think that they *should* be able to hoard reserves. If there were no reserves the oil price would be 10x more than it currently it. Yes, controlling the flow can artificially increase (or decrease) the price, but suddenly being in a situation where all the available oil is in the ground is also bad news - ala Eskom and the coal debacle.

----------


## Dave A

> there is a serious suggestion doing the land tax rounds that in exceptional times [as now with oil prices] the UN should be empowered to collect royalties from all unused oil  deposits so that owners cannot hoard reserves.


It would certainly save on leading out with boycotts and then manufacturing reports on weapons of mass destruction  :Stick Out Tongue: 

What should we tax to sort out the food price problem? Maybe Japan's reserves of rice that they've set aside for the lean times?

----------


## young

.........imagine South Africa was invaded be the US for some reason (say regime change) . The entire cities of Durban an Gauteng destroyed - all the popular buildings that you know and hundreds of others.  

HOW MUCH OF MONEY WILL IT TAKE TO REBUILD CITIES.  - the part rebuilding and redestroying of Iraq is mega bucks. Where will so much come from? ............ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .......

we paying for funerals of US soldiers 
we paying for weapons
we paying for rebuilding
we paying towards US world domination

----------


## Dave A

American taxpayers are footing the bill, it seems. I see there is an enquiry into the megabucks some of the top US politicos are making out of the reconstruction effort in Iraq.

At the moment, I'm more interested in why they wouldn't flatten Capetown, though  :Whistling:

----------


## Chatmaster

It makes me think of the movie Zeitgeist.

----------


## Chatmaster

> I get the America World Domination Theory... I wonder if Obama will make a difference??


the way the US are run by bu$ine$$, I actually do not think it matters who the president is. IMO the election process in the US is very commercial. The candidate with the most money to swing public opinion is normally the winner. The amount of favors you owe other people just for having the backing to stand for president is also a factor. Personally I feel the whole design of the US election process is far from democratic but rather capitalistic in design.

----------


## meakin

Dave A. Part of Capetown is already flattened.  It is called the Cape Flats. Peter Meakin

----------


## young

> I get the America World Domination Theory... I wonder if Obama will make a difference??


My opinion on Obama - if he ever takes the power, there will be no doubt that he will be a puppet to the *US* and *Jewish* authorities.  If these leaders in world economy want him there, he sure will be there......... but with his arm twisted behind him. 

............by the way..........can anybody tell me what they understand about "THE NEW WORLD ORDER"?  which was officially announced by Bush senior ........and the analogy is forgotten by the world but is surely alive and with us. I basically what its about but need to hear peoples views.

----------


## Dave A

> can anybody tell me what they understand about "THE NEW WORLD ORDER"?  which was officially announced by Bush senior


To me it was linked to the collapse of communism in Eastern Europe and Russia.

There was a strong sense of the expansion of democracy and free market principles at the time.

----------


## Debbiedle

Can I interject with a really stupid comment here - have been too busy to get serious lately.........


NEW WORLD ORDER??

Isn't it, ME FIRST, then ME AGAIN, and SOME MORE FOR ME, in that order? :Whistling:

----------


## Marq

Heres the current state of affairs with regard to the petrol price.

----------


## staffrepublic

Not sure if you know this but RSA too has huge reserves of oil which gov reserves for themselves in case we are unable to obtain any elsewhere. I used to work for the company that builds the reserve infrastructure and was responsible for hoodwinking the world during the oil embargo. Those reserves still exist and Gov is smarter (and more corrupt!)than you will ever realise. There should be no reason for the fuel price affecting us here. The extent of corruption can only be seen close up. Work for Gov and you will see for yourself.

----------

